# Thoughts on Helmet Cams - GoPro, Contour, other?



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/32463-what-pov-camera-get.html

try this first. then there are a few other threads on this.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

aplummer said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/32463-what-pov-camera-get.html
> 
> try this first. then there are a few other threads on this.


Thanks, I missed that one.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

That other thread is kind of dated now. The main thing you want to ask yourself is can you live with the go pros form factor. If you can it is unquestionably the best sports camera around. This was more of a debate last year with a lot more companies getting into the game including drift, and contour. Now that the hero2 is out, at the moment it is the best choice by far. When the wifi backpac comes out for the gopro you will be able to record from your phone and control multiple go pros at once. That plus the new sensor which is much better in low light make it leaps ahead of the rest. Whatever you end up with have fun and remember the filming is always secondary to the riding.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Is the main thing with the form just how bulky and awkward it is on top of the helmet? That is likely the mount I will use most. Any other drawback to the form?

I'm 6'4'', so I'm wondering if the top versus side mount would be better given the angle I'll be shooting at given my height.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was also thinking of getting a gopro or contour but at the moment I don't ride with a helmet unless I am going to venture into the park or do anything out of my comfort zone... Can these be mounted to goggles or are they to bulky for that? See skiers with them on their chest but I am assuming a chest one wouldn't work for us... :dunno:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

mitch19 said:


> I was also thinking of getting a gopro or contour but at the moment I don't ride with a helmet unless I am going to venture into the park or do anything out of my comfort zone... Can these be mounted to goggles or are they to bulky for that? See skiers with them on their chest but I am assuming a chest one wouldn't work for us... :dunno:


Hero2 comes with a head\strap mount, not sure why you'd want to ride without a helmet though keeps me warm, provides music\phone and keeps my head from slamming into a tree or someone elses skis\snowboard. Good Luck!


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Hero2 comes with a head\strap mount, not sure why you'd want to ride without a helmet though keeps me warm, provides music\phone and keeps my head from slamming into a tree or someone elses skis\snowboard. Good Luck!


I have previous years just atm my HIFI helmet is a bit fucked and the speakers aren't working no doubt will get around to replacing it, but cheers on the reply I'll check it out


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

i just got a contour for this very reason, it mounts to the goggles strap. Mine will be here on the 2nd, and i will be snowboarding on the fourth, so i will be writing a review after that trip...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Justman1020 said:


> i just got a contour for this very reason, it mounts to the goggles strap. Mine will be here on the 2nd, and i will be snowboarding on the fourth, so i will be writing a review after that trip...


I really like the concept\simplicity\lens\form factor of the ROAM but it REALLY pissed me off when Contour purposely disabled 720p\60fps just so people had to buy their 500$ 1500+ assholes


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> Is the main thing with the form just how bulky and awkward it is on top of the helmet? That is likely the mount I will use most. Any other drawback to the form?
> 
> I'm 6'4'', so I'm wondering if the top versus side mount would be better given the angle I'll be shooting at given my height.



Its not that its too bulky and akward, its more than people don't like how it looks. you won't even know its there once you start using it. I actually constantly put my hand up to check if it is still there. lol of course it always is. 



As for the person saying they don't have a helmet and thats why they prefer the contour for google mounting, you can just use the helmet mining strap for the gopro. not akward at all. I would rather have all the gopro mounts and the hundreds of 3rd party gopro mounts than buy a camera just because it will strap to my googles.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

l burke l said:


> Its not that its too bulky and akward, its more than people don't like how it looks. you won't even know its there once you start using it. I actually constantly put my hand up to check if it is still there. lol of course it always is.



I second this statement


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

l burke l said:


> Its not that its too bulky and akward, its more than people don't like how it looks. you won't even know its there once you start using it. I actually constantly put my hand up to check if it is still there. lol of course it always is.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the person saying they don't have a helmet and thats why they prefer the contour for google mounting, you can just use the helmet mining strap for the gopro. not akward at all. I would rather have all the gopro mounts and the hundreds of 3rd party gopro mounts than buy a camera just because it will strap to my googles.



Can you mount it to the side of a helmet? On top just seems too weird for me.I actually think the best videos are the ones on a stick pointing back at the rider. Seems less hectic and more smooth when you have a solid figure in the middle. When you point it forward you get the Blair Witch Project shaky camera feel to it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Can you mount it to the side of a helmet? On top just seems too weird for me.I actually think the best videos are the ones on a stick pointing back at the rider. Seems less hectic and more smooth when you have a solid figure in the middle. When you point it forward you get the Blair Witch Project shaky camera feel to it.


the gopro comes with 2 flat mounts and 2 curved mounts. the curved mounts are meant to be stuck to a helmet. You can place the mounts anywhere that can think of. u can stick it on the side, front, top, back, hell even on ur goggle lense.


Look at Burke's season edit video. he posted it somewhere on this forum. After ur done watching it, you will realize that the best place for a gopro is on the top of the helmet


----------



## gamer565 (Nov 13, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I really like the concept\simplicity\lens\form factor of the ROAM but it REALLY pissed me off when Contour purposely disabled 720p\60fps just so people had to buy their 500$ 1500+ assholes


The 1080P can be had pretty cheap on Ebay or online forums...

I use my contour for paintballing and just use the factory goggle strap mount. Puts the camera at a nice angle and height, doesn't shake and does 60fps at 720p.


----------

